# NY Lake Trout



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Been picking away a a few Lake Trout on a small NY finger lake. Only managed 1 today. 85 fow. White paddle tail jig.


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome , have you ever tried off any of the creek / river mouths that come out into lake O? Some lakers through the ice would be a blast


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> Awesome , have you ever tried off any of the creek / river mouths that come out into lake O? Some lakers through the ice would be a blast


 I haven't but my buddy has gotten a few out of Chaumont Bay threw the ice. I have gotten a few out of Erie threw the ice on the Eastern end.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice Laker! How much did he weigh?


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Only 4lbs or so. Lost a couple today at the hole that were a couple pounds bigger. Landed 2 a bit smaller also.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Best one of season so far today 29 inches. cpr. 74fow.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice one, bet that was fun bringing him/her up from the depths. Did you keep the fish? Are Lakers good to eat? How do you prepare? Just curious. Thanks for posting the pic-beautiful fish.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Some people liked them smoked. I wouldn't eat one on a dare. Lakers are by far the best fighting fish I have ever iced. It was probably 10 minute battle. I use a pretty light setup


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

youngblood said:


> Some people liked them smoked. I wouldn't eat one on a dare. Lakers are by far the best fighting fish I have ever iced. It was probably 10 minute battle. I use a pretty light setup


 I eat the hell out of them


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Buzzy said:


> I eat the hell out of them


I kept one once with the intentions of eating it. Half way threw cleaning it. I couldn't do it. I have caught hundreds of Trout and Salmon have only ate 1 or 2. That's why the good lord made Walleye and Perch. lol


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

youngblood said:


> I kept one once with the intentions of eating it. Half way threw cleaning it. I couldn't do it. I have caught hundreds of Trout and Salmon have only ate 1 or 2. That's why the good lord made Walleye and Perch. lol


Ya I know what ya mean but where I live the trout are like perch even the brookies (which are my favorite). But I know what ya mean because I never keep any salmon but the coho's.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Still fishing on about 10" Still getting a few.


----------

